# NetGear Limited Connectivity



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

NetGear | N600 Wireless Dual Band Router | RCA by Thompson (Time Warner Modem) 

Hi! I just moved and switched from RCN to Time Warner... One of my 3 computers have limited or no connectivity. I tried IP config , the release, renew, the netsh winsock reset, the power up resets, (right now im using the wireless modem of that computer) but the information it gave me is kinda ridiculous like:
Speed: 54.0 mbps
Signal strength: Excellent
Status: Connected
(I cant rely on this connection tho because have spikes lags when im playing my online games)

I would like to fix my wired connection (the one i always used) ray:

Heres the info:


Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet 

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-84-8A-C2

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

 Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.133.50

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Gigabyte GN-WP01GS PCI WLAN Card(Turbo)

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-7D-30-AF-B4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 21, 2011 2:25:04 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 22, 2011 2:25:04 PM

Please somebody help me is being 3 days i cant fix this myself. Also no red or yellow notice on the device manager and yes i tried to uninstall and install the devices. I tried the connection repair but cant get an IP address. I turned off my firewall.. nothing. Help this lady. :sayno:  :redface:


----------



## hondafrank (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, let's start with simple stuff. 

1) Do you have a link light on your router or NIC?
2) Have you tried another port on your router
3) Try a new patch cable

Start with that and let us know the results.


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yay!! im so happy someone trying to help me ^__^!!!
I tried other ports same 
I tried other cables ( i have 2 new cables and 2 old cables, tried all, nothing)
Router have 4 ports tried 1 2 3 nothing 
Router have a light indicating the presence of the Ethernet cable, also pc card have 2 little lights one blinks and one steady (i think presence of Ethernet cable too) :1angel:


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello, have you downloaded the latest driver from the manufacturer's web site?


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did that yesterday before driver was 2001, now is 2008. (it gives the the option of re roll driver since then) Can any virus or something do something like this? or can i check something i more info? idk ..


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

A re-roll option is only available after an update just in case you want to use the older driver. Not positive what you meant, I do not know if a virus can or can not affect your driver.

Have you tried using XP TCP/IP Repair - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com ?


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

Let me try that brb.


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

It did all of this look wow 
But Limited Connectivity still ;...;

reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{6C8D00D1-37FE-4387-82B0-32C9474BE2F3}\AddressType
old REG_DWORD = 1

deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{6C8D00D1-37FE-4387-82B0-32C9474BE2F3}\IpAutoconfigurationAddress
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{6C8D00D1-37FE-4387-82B0-32C9474BE2F3}\IpAutoconfigurationMask
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{6C8D00D1-37FE-4387-82B0-32C9474BE2F3}\IpAutoconfigurationSeed
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{B4C58B40-F631-4A6C-B103-C6DA1AA24B85}\IpAutoconfigurationAddress
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{B4C58B40-F631-4A6C-B103-C6DA1AA24B85}\IpAutoconfigurationMask
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{B4C58B40-F631-4A6C-B103-C6DA1AA24B85}\IpAutoconfigurationSeed
reset Linkage\UpperBind for {1A3E09BE-1E45-494B-9174-D7385B45BBF5}\NVNET_DEV0373\4&33FA2670&0&00. bad value was:
REG_MULTI_SZ =
PSched

reset Linkage\UpperBind for PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_E9341458&REV_00\4&2BE4B97F&0&3830. bad value was:
REG_MULTI_SZ =
PSched

reset Linkage\UpperBind for ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000. bad value was:
REG_MULTI_SZ =
PSched

<completed>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi zori4,

Power Cycle your Devices.

If that didn't work, uninstall the device from Device Manager, locate Network Adapters, locate the NVDIA device, right click on it then choose uninstall. Reboot your computer and see if your Windows reinstall the driver for you. It's also best to download the most recent driver.


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

Un plugged everything and turned off. Removed from device manager, windows re installed. Updated the nVidia driver. restarted. nothing...

Any way to test if the card is working properly?

The driver i installed:
nForce4/500 series - Win 2000/XP


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is it an integrated network card or pluggable?


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

2xg said:


> Is it an integrated network card or pluggable?


I don't know what that mean sorry :x
Is a card inside the computer/pc and i plug the Ethernet cable on the back of the computer to it. Dont know if this answered the question im kinda nub :laugh:


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

More info:


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Can you access the router web gui and configured the DHCP server?

Type 192.168.1.1 in web broswer and user=admin and password=password if you didn't change it.

Go to LAN setup and lets us know what is the starting IP and ending IP.


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

This is what i see:


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Lets use static IP and see if the network card is actually still good or not.

First on the router, modify the ending IP to 192.168.1.250 and hit apply
This should give us room for 4 static IP to setup.

On the XP machine go to Start menu>control panel>network connection
Right click on the wired connection and select Properties. 
Double click on Internet Protocol TCP/IP

Select "Use the following IP address"
Enter IP address 192.168.1.251
Enter Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Enter Default Gateway 192.168.1.1

Select "Use the following DNS server address"
Enter Preferred DNS server 8.8.8.8
Enter ALternate DNS server 8.8.4.4

Click OK to save, and OK to save again.

You can disable your wireless connection to test.


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

It removed the limited Connectivity, and it send packets but dont receive any. I still cant go on the internet it does say connected but no internet. I restarted the computer, the router and the modem. Nothing yet.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Can you confirm with some ping test. Open command prompt and type the following and paste the result.

First disable the wireless

Go to Start Menu>Type CMD

type ping 127.0.0.1
type ping 192.168.1.251
type ping 192.168.1.1
type ping 8.8.8.8
type ping google.com

To copy, just right click and select Mark, highlight result and hit enter to copy.


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

With wireless OFF

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\xcon>ping 127.0.0.1

Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\xcon>ping 192.168.1.251

Pinging 192.168.1.251 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.251:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\xcon>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\xcon>ping 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\xcon>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Documents and Settings\xcon>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The integrated network adapter is part of the Motherboard. Pluggable is similar to this. It's plugged inside the PC's Motherboard and not for laptop use.

If it's a PCI Card, you may try removing it then try it to a different PCI slot.

The ping results have time outs, might be a faulty network adapter. They are very reasonable to replace.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Yea they don't cost much, you can probably get a decent one for $10-15 US dollar to replace it.


----------



## zori4 (Jul 21, 2011)

My pluggable is the wireless one, the nvidia one 10/100 is part of the motherboard. Should we buy a new network adapter?

Ok Got it! 
Aw guys 
But thank you very very much! your help was a huge one!! ray:


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

I would check the motherboard and see if there is available PCI slot. And yes I would unless you want to reformat the HD and reinstall Windows. That would be the last resort.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd go for the new PCI Card, easier to install than the O/S. :grin:

You're Welcome zori4.


----------



## hondafrank (Feb 25, 2010)

If you want to do one last test to confirm the card is broken, you can try booting a separate OS off of a cd or usb (try ubuntu, Homepage | Ubuntu) and see if the NIC works there.


----------

